# MSVCR80.dll causing crash in multiple apps



## J.Schultz (May 28, 2010)

I'm at my wit's end with this problem. I've scoured the net trying to find a solution to no avail.
I'll try to be as specific as possible regarding information about this thou the instalation is in swedish so some terms might not be correctly translated...

The computer in question is a HP550 laptop running Vista Basic 32-bit. The owner could not tell me when or how the problem started but he suspects it's his gf's 10 year old kid done something he shouldn't.

When I start the computer I get 4 notifications of apps stopped running: iTunes, Panda AV, Panda AV Console and DVD Check. The one thing all crashes has in common is Faulty Module: MSVCR80.dll
Other apps like IE, Explorer and other programs crashes shortly after being started, sometimes they don't start at all, and again it's faulty Module: MSVCR80.dll (sometimes it's .dll_unloaded)

Here's an example of a crash report:

Program: Iface.exe
Version: 11.9.9.1
Program Time stamp: 00000000
Faulty Module: MSVCR80.dll_unloaded
Module version: 0.0.0.0
Module timestamp: 4a594c79
Exception code: c0000005
Exception (can't translate) : 71432e41

And another:

Program: iTunes.exe
Version: 9.1.0.79
Program time stamp: 4bac65a0
Faulty module: MSVCR80.dll
Module version: 8.0.50727.4053
Module time stamp: 4a594c79
Exception code: c0000005
Exception... : 00046436

I have narrowed it down to have something to do with Visual Studio Libraries or something similar. So far I have tried the following:

Ran Windows update
Uninstalled .Net FrameWork and reinstalled it
Installed Visual Studio 2005 Redist.
Installed Visual Studio 2008 Redist
Manually copied and moved MSVCR80.dll to various locations specified by other threads
and some other things I can't remember now...

I would be most grateful for any help on this matter since it's driving me nuts!! If you need further info or anything else I will do my best to get that for you.

Thank you in advance
J.Schultz


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Find a good copy of that file online and then place it in Windows\System32 and also in the same folder as each of the .exe that are crashing.

Scan the system with Malwarebytes.

Ask if you can uninstall the Panda and replace it with MSE. Definitely do so if able. Use the cleaner found here for Panda.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/78961-av-uninstallers.html


----------



## J.Schultz (May 28, 2010)

Thank you for the reply althou it did no good. I tried different versions of the file but they all failed. I also tried to re-install .Net FrameWork 3.5 but the installer kept crashing giving me the same faulty module as all other apps.

After spending a couple of hours online reading about this I see no solution but to re-install Vista, but it would be nice to know how to fix this if it ever happens again.


----------



## HTCUser (May 29, 2010)

Keep her off it, or create a guess account for her and protect your account with a password


----------



## J.Schultz (May 28, 2010)

HTCUser said:


> Keep her off it, or create a guess account for her and protect your account with a password


I do understand your point in this however it doesn't help me sort the issue.
Just for the fun of it I created a new account and tried to load up windows but still got all APPCRASH.

Anyone else have any hints or solutions? Or is it time to reformat it and start over fresh?


----------



## HTCUser (May 29, 2010)

If you have tried everything then yes the only opinion left is to reformat and start again, this time password your account, and have others use your guest account.
If you get stuck then please feel free to get back to us


----------



## Issybob (Nov 17, 2010)

December 2010 PC World magazine has an article about random freezes and says to hit View and then select hotfix downloads. MSN claims that it is a deadlock problem between 2 of their modules.
I am using Win7 and IE9 beta. I do not have a view button and cannot find one.


----------

